# td height 100%



## 4nd3rl (9. März 2005)

tach zusammen, 

ähnliches wurde hier schon dutzendmal durchgekaut, aber keine lösung bis jetzt dabei...
folgendes problem:
geslicede seite, links die navi liegt in einem <td>..</td> tag. dieser soll sich bis unten strecken- die zugewiesenen 100% nimmt er aber nicht. lediglich die grösse des inhalts, hier: die navigation. ich werd verrückt


----------



## versuch13 (9. März 2005)

Ja, willst du den Inhalt der Zelle, sprich die Navigationselemente etwa strecken oder wie ist das zu verstehen? Oder soll einfach nur die Tabellen Zelle 100% hoch sein und die Navigationselemente sollen da sitzen wo sie das jetzt auch tun?


----------



## 4nd3rl (9. März 2005)

navi soll oben bleiben mit valign=top. nur die hellbraune zelle soll auf 100% höhe gestreckt werden. in der mitte wo der verlauf ist ist die andere zelle der reihe. das ganze soll jetzt unten nahtlos an die zellen anschliessen.


----------



## versuch13 (9. März 2005)

Ja, ein bißchen wenig Info. Hast du das mit PS gemacht? Wenn ja, dann post am besten mal ein screenshot von den Slices.

Ansonsten wäre der Quelltext oder ein Link vielleicht nicht schlecht.

greetz


----------



## 4nd3rl (9. März 2005)

```
<tr valign="top">
<!-- start navi -->		
		  <td width=188 valign="top" background="images/15_.gif"> 
            <!-- table navi -->
            <center>
			<table align="center">
              <tr> 
                <td valign="top"> 
				
				<table width="170" border="0" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="5">
                    <tr> 
                        <td><img src="images/minipfeil.gif" width="6" height="11" align="absbottom"> <a href="index.php">Startseite</a></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr> 
                      <td height="1" bgcolor="#FFE9C4"><img src="images/blind.gif" height="1"></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr> 
                        <td><img src="images/minipfeil.gif" width="6" height="11" align="absbottom"> 
                          <a href="marchlandhof.php">Der Marchlandhof</a></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr> 
                      <td height="1" bgcolor="#FFE9C4"><img src="images/blind.gif" height="1"></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr> 
                        <td><img src="images/minipfeil.gif" width="6" height="11" align="absbottom"> 
                          <a href="weinviertel.php">S&uuml;dliches Weinviertel</a></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr> 
                      <td height="1" bgcolor="#FFE9C4"><img src="images/blind.gif" height="1"></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr> 
                        <td><img src="images/minipfeil.gif" width="6" height="11" align="absbottom"> 
                          <a href="weinvierteldac.php">Weinviertel DAC</a></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr> 
                      <td height="1" bgcolor="#FFE9C4"><img src="images/blind.gif" height="1"></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr> 
                        <td><img src="images/minipfeil.gif" width="6" height="11" align="absbottom"> 
                          <a href="wein-shop.php">Wein-Shop</a></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr> 
                      <td height="1" bgcolor="#FFE9C4"><img src="images/blind.gif" height="1"></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr> 
                        <td><img src="images/minipfeil.gif" width="6" height="11" align="absbottom"> 
                          <a href="wegweiser.php">Wegweiser</a></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr> 
                      <td height="1" bgcolor="#FFE9C4"><img src="images/blind.gif" height="1"></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr> 
                        <td><img src="images/minipfeil.gif" width="6" height="11" align="absbottom"> 
                          <a href="links.php">Links</a></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr> 
                      <td height="1" bgcolor="#FFE9C4"><img src="images/blind.gif" height="1"></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr> 
                        <td><img src="images/minipfeil.gif" width="6" height="11" align="absbottom"> 
                          <a href="kontakt.php">Kontakt</a></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr> 
                      <td height="1" bgcolor="#FFE9C4"><img src="images/blind.gif" height="1"></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr> 
                        <td><img src="images/minipfeil.gif" width="6" height="11" align="absbottom"> 
                          <a href="impressum.php">Impressum</a></td>
                    </tr>
                  </table></td>
              </tr>
            </table>
			</center>
            <!-- /table navi -->
            <p><br>
              <br>
            <center>
			<table width="170" border="0" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
                <tr> 
                  <td><span class="small">&nbsp;Maria und Rupert D&Ouml;LTL<br>
                    &nbsp;Grub an der March 10<br>
                    &nbsp;A-2262 Stillfried<br>
                    <br>
                    &nbsp;Tel.: 02283/2356<br>
                    &nbsp;Fax: 02283/21770<br>
                    </span>
					&nbsp;<a href="mailto:weingut-doeltl@aon.at " class="mini">weingut-doeltl@aon.at 
                    </a><br>
                    <br>
<br>

                  </td>
              </tr>
            </table>
          </center>
          </td>
<!-- ende navi -->			
		<td width=31 height="100%" valign="top">&nbsp;
			</td>
		<td colspan=3 valign="top" width=581 height="100%"><table width="500" border="0" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
              <tr align="center">
                <td><img src="images/w_bild_li.jpg" width="150" height="113"></td>
                <td><img src="images/w_bild_re.jpg" width="150" height="113"></td>
              </tr>
            </table> 
            <br><br>
            <span class="h1"> Wichtige Termine 2005:</span><br> <br>
            <strong>Stand: Februar 2005</strong><br> <br>
            <li> 13. - 16. M&auml;rz: Stand bei der VinAustria am Messegel&auml;nde 
              Salzburg</li>
            <br> <br>
            <li>2. + 3. April 2005: Weintour Weinviertel</li><br> <br>
            <li>30. April + 1. Mai: Hoffest im Weingut D&ouml;ltl</li><br> <br>
            <li>30. Mai - 5. Juni: Offener Keller im Weingut D&ouml;ltl</li><br> <br>
            <li>15. - 21. August: Offener Keller im Weingut D&ouml;ltl</li> </td>
	</tr>
</table>
```

die zelle "1" soll bis ganz runter ans ende des browserfensters...


----------

